# LHD R32?? WTF???



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

My R32 GT-R



















Hows is that possible??? I never knew they made them in LHD..skylines were only made for the Japanese an Australia markets, right? both use RHD as in the UK...


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

http://www.toprpm.com/eng/features/feature_12.htm

another one!!


----------



## JGTR (Jul 8, 2004)

They make LHD Pulsar GTIRs......


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

yeah pulsars yeah fair enough but the gtr?


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

It's been converted to lhd, what's the problem?


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

no problem! just suprised to see a LHD version, i read some where they only made them in RHD only..

did Nissan make LHD conversion kits, must be quiet a job doing the conversion


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

looks like a very tidy conversion


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

skymania said:


> looks like a very tidy conversion


It does look tidy but the passenger side air vent gives it away


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> hows that possible??? never knew they made them in LHD..skylines were only made for the japanese an australia markets right? both use RHD as in the uk....


I know that Nissan never made LHD version of Skyline, but there are some Skyline's converted to LHD by using all the dashboard of other Nissan's model (I think using Silvia's dashboard): the problem of a conversion like this are the quality of the final dashboard: I read that usually converted Skylines have a very bad dashboard (bad alignments, bad finishes and so on).  

In spite of all for me a Skyline with LHD would be the best (driving a RHD car in Italy is a bit complicated).


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

and the hand brake is in the wrong place


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

never ceases to surprise me how one of those LHD GTR threads comes every once in a while.


----------



## Shalashaska (Sep 13, 2005)

There's no need to be amazed.. Here are some more of them:







































































































You may want to have a look at that site for a few more.. (UAEboost.net


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I know the guy that owns that blue GTR,i've seen it right in front of me when i was in Dubai.

Pics to follow soon


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> hows that possible??? never knew they made them in LHD..skylines were only made for the japanese an australia markets right? both use RHD as in the uk....


Have a look at that dashboard - did you honestly think that it left the factrory looking like that?

Phil


----------



## US_R33 (Aug 21, 2005)

the Arab countries will not permit RHD cars to be imported and driven on their roads, thus they are converted to LHD


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

how they do that??
if the turbos are in that side... how??!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Mario Ramirez said:


> how they do that??
> if the turbos are in that side... how??!!


No different than a right hand drive Supra, you work around it.


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

mmm but... how you pass everything whith the 2 turbos there??!!!
you need a special kit or something


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mario Ramirez said:


> mmm but... how you pass everything whith the 2 turbos there??!!!
> you need a special kit or something


visit top rpm and google search you will find out, it aint rocket science, in the Gulf countries it's very common to do the conversion not just for Skylines but any vehicle in fact.


----------



## GT3425 (Apr 3, 2011)

*YO*

Actually i live in Dubai problem we cant drive a Right hand drive cars, all JDM cars get converted here my R34 is Left basacally we dont modify the dashboard here for example, R34 chassis gets a Maxima Dashboard and R33 gets a Blue Bird Dash board and like wise Supra on the other hand if its Japanease Model then we put in a American Spec Supra Dash board. They do have to make some modification near the streering rack but not that hard but a bit costly!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GT3425 said:


> Actually i live in Dubai problem we cant drive a Right hand drive cars, all JDM cars get converted here my R34 is Left basacally we dont modify the dashboard here for example, R34 chassis gets a Maxima Dashboard and R33 gets a Blue Bird Dash board and like wise Supra on the other hand if its Japanease Model then we put in a American Spec Supra Dash board. They do have to make some modification near the streering rack but not that hard but a bit costly!


and is the coversion called "YO" ? :chuckle:


----------



## GT3425 (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL no!


----------



## GT3425 (Apr 3, 2011)

And Mario United Arab Emirates in Specific the car inspection guy doesnt know about the mods because he really doesnt know whats a big turbo or whats a stroker kit but the only think they care about is Sound of the car and how low the car is. so not a rocket sound to reduce the sound for a day or few hours and with coil overs ride hight can be adjusted!


----------



## GT3425 (Apr 3, 2011)

We have 1300 hp nissan patrols and Land crusier daily use register to drive on streets  so skylines is small thing hehe!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GT3425 said:


> R34 chassis gets a Maxima Dashboard and R33 gets a Blue Bird Dash board


I knew my car would be mistaken for a Bluebird at some point in its life... oh dear ! 

:chuckle:

Didn't know the Bluebird dashboard is as wide as a 33GTR's.......... oh well so long as it works!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GT3425 said:


> We have 1300 hp nissan patrols and Land crusier daily use register to drive on streets  so skylines is small thing hehe!


yeah I have seen some mental Patrols on youtube with immense power.. crazy stuff


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks 

Patrol... a little example 
YouTube - nissan petrol turbo Garret gt55 buy AL OSTOORA GARAGE owned buy almulla


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Didn't know HKS tuned one too  the monster.. and it is..

YouTube - Nissan Patrol HKS Turbo T51R 1001 H.P FoRRtune to Dubai UAE


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

skymania said:


> looks like a very tidy conversion


Not really, passenger side looks like after crash. 
Could be done better, then covered in flock to hide any imperfections


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

I drove left all my life until I got the Skyline and I love RHD alot more. Feel like I can see more while driving and plus all the ladies are on my side when i'm going down the street so win win!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol, meh, id rather not hack it up and just drive it on the track, get a new GTR if you want a LHD one, plus they dont allow any conversions anymore. So what is in the UAE is all there will ever be, unless you are a Sheikh, then you do what you like.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Its the worst thing you can do to a Skyline, Skylines are ment to be RHD!!!! One reason to why i dont like arabs! lol


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Eaze said:


> I drove left all my life until I got the Skyline and I love RHD alot more. Feel like I can see more while driving and plus all the ladies are on my side when i'm going down the street so win win!


Hahahaha Nice! I have four cars three of them are RHD!


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

Eaze said:


> I drove left all my life until I got the Skyline and I love RHD alot more. Feel like I can see more while driving and plus all the ladies are on my side when i'm going down the street so win win!


LOL!!!!

is a good point!!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Its the worst thing you can do to a Skyline, Skylines are ment to be RHD!!!! One reason to why i dont like arabs! lol


+1 LOL

I think the same... but in Costa Rica the goberment forbid the cars RHD 
but we are fighthing for not change it


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Rain said:


> Lol, meh, id rather not hack it up and just drive it on the track, get a new GTR if you want a LHD one, plus they dont allow any conversions anymore. So what is in the UAE is all there will ever be, unless you are a Sheikh, then you do what you like.


Oh yeah, here in norway the new GTR costs about 1.5million NKR, that is about 180.000GBP... When i think of it, i might take 3 GTR`s, one black, one Silver and one the same color as Alex in germany. 

At the same time ill buy Al Pacino`s house in hollywood. And get myself a few helicopters. 
And build my own landingstrip for my spaceship...

I love my converted skyline. It makes everything correct when driving in a country that has LHD cars. 

Try to pay in a road toll booth when sitting on the right side. 
How easy is to overtake a car when you are sitting on the right side? to see if the road is clear you have to be in the oppsite lane. 
Try to go in to a drive-through.

When entering any parkinghouse tickets are printed on the left side. 

and so on, and so on.... :chairshot


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Oh yeah, here in norway the new GTR costs about 1.5million NKR, that is about 180.000GBP... When i think of it, i might take 3 GTR`s, one black, one Silver and one the same color as Alex in germany.
> 
> At the same time ill buy Al Pacino`s house in hollywood. And get myself a few helicopters.
> And build my own landingstrip for my spaceship...
> ...


You are ruining one awsome peice of artfull engineering and a car with an mind blowing history in motorsport just beacuse you want to be a little bit more comfortable.

I dont care if its only my opinion or not but Skylines are ment to be RHD so leave them RHD converting them with different dashboards is just like using the turbo as a toilet! lol :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot

Parkinghouses are no porblems you can just release your belt and stretch a litttle bit or in my case I have my girlfriend or a friend with me when i go to malls (99% of all times). Drivethroughs same thing or just park the car and go in. 

Overtaking, you learn it after 5-6 overtakes and when you have a car with 280hp-1000hp its a pretty easy job.
:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

.::TopSky::. said:


> You are ruining one awsome peice of artfull engineering and a car with an mind blowing history in motorsport just beacuse you want to be a little bit more comfortable.
> 
> I dont care if its only my opinion or not but Skylines are ment to be RHD so leave them RHD converting them with different dashboards is just like using the turbo as a toilet! lol :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
> 
> ...


I still have the R32 dash in my car.

Yeah, you are right.. using the turbo as toilet vs converting to lhd is exactly the same thing! 

PS! Its my car, if i want to put the damn thing on fire i will, simply because I own the car and can do whatever I want to it....


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Lol, hey i never said its against the laws in the whole world, i was talking about the UAE, all i said was i wouldnt bother, personally. As you said, your car, you do what you want.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Its the worst thing you can do to a Skyline, Skylines are ment to be RHD!!!! One reason to why i dont like arabs! lol



Its not as if the arabs do it because they want to, majority did the conversion because they love the GTR and wanted to drive one and had no choice, in the end, it was their own government that has banned all RHD and RHD conversions from taking place.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Asim R32GTR said:


> I still have the R32 dash in my car.
> 
> Yeah, you are right.. using the turbo as toilet vs converting to lhd is exactly the same thing!
> 
> PS! Its my car, if i want to put the damn thing on fire i will, simply because I own the car and can do whatever I want to it....


haha lol, "using the turbo as a toilet" i was just kiddin.

Yeah its your car after all, can you post some pics of the dash?


----------



## Mario Ramirez (Nov 3, 2010)

.::TopSky::. said:


> You are ruining one awsome peice of artfull engineering and a car with an mind blowing history in motorsport just beacuse you want to be a little bit more comfortable.
> 
> I dont care if its only my opinion or not but Skylines are ment to be RHD so leave them RHD converting them with different dashboards is just like using the turbo as a toilet! lol :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot
> 
> ...


+10000 I have the same opinion!!:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

.::TopSky::. said:


> You are ruining one awsome peice of artfull engineering and a car with an mind blowing history in motorsport just beacuse you want to be a little bit more comfortable.


No he's made it practical for his situation, would the GTR have been any less of a car if it was released in LHD at the time... as the current GTR is??

Endless amount of skylines/GTRs with tacky chrome rims, shitty graphics, ugly body kits & neons etc... that's ruining a car


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

why dont you all enjoy driving your cars and enjoy it regardless of the lhd or rhd steering....... whatever makes you comfortable I suppose.. changing the driver side if done properly shouldn't make no difference to the car itself in terms performance or anything else.. so not a major issue! those who can sacrifice and compensate the comfort for the originality of the car is again their personal choice imo... so non of you guys are wrong in perferring what you perfer.. it's a matter of choice and comfort I suppose... tho myself will keep it in its original form as to avoid having the thought that the conversion aint done properly using the appropriate mechanisms.... Just drive your god damn beasts... :thumbsup:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Really don't see what the issue is... if you can do it without affecting the handling and running of the car, go for it!!

Some of you are going on like its a rare limited edition car and as such should not be messed with 

If its the choice between keeping it RHD and never using it, or converting it to LHD it seems like a no brainer

And to the idiot who compared it to using a turbo as a toilet... actually, words fail me lol


----------



## HollywoodJackson (Dec 31, 2020)

GT3425 said:


> *YO*
> 
> Actually i live in Dubai problem we cant drive a Right hand drive cars, all JDM cars get converted here my R34 is Left basacally we dont modify the dashboard here for example, R34 chassis gets a Maxima Dashboard and R33 gets a Blue Bird Dash board and like wise Supra on the other hand if its Japanease Model then we put in a American Spec Supra Dash board. They do have to make some modification near the streering rack but not that hard but a bit costly!


That's great to know. When I can legally get an R34 in the states, maybe I'll be able to purchase one already converted from Dubai.

Holla!


----------

